# Wild camping and filling up with water in the Dolomites



## jonybakery (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi All,

We're spending the winter season in the Dolomites and can generally find good spots to stay but getting water is a little more difficult.

Do people have any recommendations for water filling and also parking spots. 

Our Ski pass covers the whole of the Dolomites region so we'll be covering a big area. 

In particular we've always struggled to find water in Brunico, shame as its a great base.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

We travelled through the Dolomites and there was a couple of aires there which were excellent. The van at the time had a 90 litre fresh water tank and we never ran out of water between Aires and a few wild camping places. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Melted snow? Abundant supply!!


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

If you can get to Corvara, park on the road by the big ski lift. Next to the little cafe on the other side of the road is a track that runs down to the kids play area. There is a continually running tap with 'drinking water' sign. We've used it okay.
In Selva there is a similar tap on the outside of a shop near the musical clock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you have a satnav then you could download the pois for sostas in Italy from the Turismo Itinerante website...

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/gps/waypoints.php

If you don't have satnav then go to their search page where you can dowload/print off lists of Sosta's by map region etc....

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php

You may already know this but the Sostas are separated into 3 categories..

PS, CS and AA

Its the 'CS' and 'AA' that will be of interest to you

PS = Punto Sosta = Parking area without servicing facilities

CS = Camper service = where there will be a motorhome service point

AA = Area Attrezzata = A full facility sosta with a motorhome service point.

You will have to accept that some will have their water shut down for the winter season but some should have some protected form of water supply, especially in the ski resort regions.

Thats how I would go about finding water.

Pete


----------

